# Tandem transportation



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2016)

Well we have a weekend away in Bournemouth and I just squeezed the family Tandem into the back our C- Max which means we can have a ride along the prom or go to West Moors park


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jul 2016)

Don't forget the wheels you might need them


----------



## Alex H (14 Jul 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Well we have a weekend away in Bournemouth and I just squeezed the family Tandem into the back our C- Max which means we can have a ride along the prom or go to West Moors park
> 
> ]



Where did you squeeze the family?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2016)

Alex H said:


> Where did you squeeze the family?



only 2 of us going so no need for extra seats 

might be a tight squeeze on way home as i have a road bike to collect along with the wheel chair and luggage


----------



## 4cranks (20 Oct 2016)

You need to trade in the C-Max for a Grand C-Max..........

(or get some standard roof bars and a Helton tandem carrier).


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2016)

4cranks said:


> You need to trade in the C-Max for a Grand C-Max..........
> 
> (or get some standard roof bars and a Helton tandem carrier).



for the rare occasion of transporting or using the std c max manages


----------

